# Help with how to approach emotional soon to be ex wife



## Blackthorn684 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello everyone. Here's my situation , I've been separated now for about 5 months. The wife wanted a divorce, she wanted me to move out and I did. We lived together and her grandma and mom stayed with us as well and as I moved out her brother moved in to help with rent. As I moved out my name and hers are on the lease with 7 months left. I agreed to leave my name in because she did not want to pay a $1500 deposit for a whole new lease. So I thought I would do right by her and agreed even though she new u wanted my name removed. 

The very next month after I moved out I found out she is being evicted because the apt management found out there were too many people living in the apartment. So hey gave her 30 days to either pay a new deposit or leave and pay an early termination fee. She said she would take care of the early term fees. As she was moving out I always offered to help them clean and move out and every time she would always decline.

Fast forward to now, I get a letter from a collections firm saying that I owe $3000 to the apartment complex that includes the early term fee and apparently she and her family left the apartment a mess and didn't really clean it very well at all. So now I'm in this situation. I tried contacting her and we agreed to speak over the phone at a specific time to discuss this however I tried calling her on the time we agreed but did not respond. It has now been a week and she just isn't responded at all now to me. What should I do ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## av8tordude (Jun 23, 2015)

Unfortunately, this debt is community property. To avoid any more damage to your credit, you should pay the debt, but make sure you keep records of your payment. If you or your wife moves forward in the divorce preceding's, you can negotiate a settlement to get reimbursed compensation. Either way, don't risk not paying and ruining your credit because she decided to be irresponsible. A lesson learn about being "Mr Nice Guy". During our most vulnerable emotional state, we tend to do things that otherwise in our sound mind would not do. This is one of those cases.


----------

